#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Старописьменный монгольский >  > > >  >  >  Медицинские термины

## Вадим Асадулин

Помогите перевести медицинский термин.
В книге Монгол эмийн судлал. Улаанбаатар. 2009. Описано применение отвара.
Дан харуц. Чадал нь: Ходоод урвахыг арилгана. Помогите перевести показания, не понятен контекст слова урвахыг, в приложении к желудку (ходоод) должно означать тошноту или рвоту? Но эти страдания имеют собственные обозначения, а вот переворачивание или вывертывание желудка, как то не по медицински. 
По тибетски будет приблизительно тоже pho log ཕོ་ལོག་ stomach disease – общая фраза, а просто ལོག་ - back, opposite, wrong; to return/ fallen; wrong, back; disgusted

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

похоже на выворачивание желудка, крутит желудок по простому, болит.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (22.10.2009)

----------


## Dr Chomsky

По описанию, получается, что это рвота (back, opposite, wrong; to return/ fallen; wrong, back - как синонимы ретроградного хода содержимого желудка при рвоте). Но с оригиналом нужно уточнить...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (22.10.2009)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Букв: Сила: устраняет переворачивание желудка. (когда крутит желудок это может быть и пищевое отравление, и понос и рвота) если бы была рвота, тошнота то так бы и было написано что рвота или тошнота. есть конкретные для этого слова. уверен что переворачивание желудка.

----------

Аня Приходящая (21.10.2009), Вадим Асадулин (22.10.2009)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Видимо, придется перевести как "ощущение перистальтики в эпигастрии", по просторечному - "ощущение шевеления в верхней части живота, как будто, что-то переворачивается". С медицинских позиций нельзя переводить как страдание конкретного органа, правильно только указать проекцию. Т. е. не может быть болей в сердце - есть боль за грудиной, нет болей в желудке, правильно - боль в подложечной области (эпигастрии). Спасибо всем!

----------


## Martanda

спросил у знающего монгольский/тибетский, вот ответ (привожу как есть):

тибетский термин pho log можно перевести как колика очевидно желудочная раз в монг варианте слово желудок есть

а монгол. слов я не знаю таких

----------

Вадим Асадулин (14.02.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Перевожу инструкцию с этикетки нового для меня препарата Дарвү 17, полученного из монгольской аптеки.
Хэрэглэх заалт: Эмэгтэйн хий, цус бүрэлдсэн өвчин болон бусад өвчин, цус, ходоод, элэг, бөөрөнд буусан, цусан бэтэг, сарын хир хаагдсан зэрэг өвчинд тустай.
Хэрэглэх арга: Өдөрт 1-2 удаа, удаа бүр 1.5 гр – 3.0 грыг буцалсан усаар даруулж ууна. 
Уважаемые знатоки, прошу помочь перевести один оборот: «бөөрөнд буусан», буусан – это что может быть?  Производное от буух, сан – разговорное законченное причастие прошедшего времени? Опущение почек?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Нет, это не опущение почек. Б88р8нд буусан 8вчин - болезни ударившие по почкам, выпавшие на почки по простому. То есть болезни почек. "лекарство помогает при расстройствах ветра и крови у женщин (гинекологические болезни), помогает и при других болезнях выпавших на кровь, желудок, печень, почки, затем (рак) крови, задержка месячных".

----------

Вадим Асадулин (14.02.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Нет, это не опущение почек. Б88р8нд буусан 8вчин - болезни ударившие по почкам, выпавшие на почки по простому. То есть болезни почек. "лекарство помогает при расстройствах ветра и крови у женщин (гинекологические болезни), помогает и при других болезнях выпавших на кровь, желудок, печень, почки, затем (рак) крови, задержка месячных".


Это не по медицински! Скорее всего, исходя из Вашего контекста - это вторичное поражение почек при разных первичных заболеваниях. А буусан, что это?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

буусан это букв. спустившийся на и там перечень дальше идет почки, печень... Но по смыслу это болезни пришедшиеся на ... Нет это не вторичное поражение почек. Лекарство имеющее такое общее воздействие на эти указанные органы. А конкретно болезни не указаны. Просто болезни этих органов произошедшие из-за расстройства ветра. Видимо основное назначение лекарства это лечение болезней крови и главным образом женские болезни связанные с кровью.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (14.02.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> цус, ходоод, элэг, бөөрөнд буусан


Спасибо, понял, что это общее причастие от глагола "буух" для нескольких перечисляемых подлежащих. Мне было вначале сложно понять, т. к. это в середине предложения. Извините, уважаемый Доржик, на медицинском языке это будет несколько не так. Если интересно, могу предложить свою версию перевода. Нет ли желания рассмотреть вариант написания показаний на тибетском языке?
К сожалению, нет общей темы про перевода медицинских терминов одновременно с разных языков. Я предпочитаю первоисточники на языке оригинала.

----------


## Sanj

> Помогите перевести медицинский термин.


а вы владеете анатомическими терминами?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Для себя решил однозначно, что Монгольская и Тибетская рецептура - это совсем разные лекарства, хотя могут иметь одинаковые названия. 
Раньше стремился объединять тибетские и монгольские инструкции, теперь занимаюсь обратным делом - их разъединяю. 
Теперь понятно недовольство некоторых коллег монгольскими препаратами, т. к. имеются существенные различия в рецептуре, дозировках и, соответственно, в показаниях. 
Получил из монгольской аптеки Армон фабрик новый препарат. Нет инструкции на этикетке, только название, нет его и в Монгольской Фармакопее. Видимо, начали выпускать недавно и не успели внести в печатные издания. Нашел пропись у С. Олдох. Б. Цэрэнцоо. П. Батхуяг. В «Монгол эмийн судлал». Улаанбаатар 2009. ISBN 999296050-7, на стр. 282. 

Марво-15 тан. 
(монгол жорын түүвэр) Дээд 3 үр (Ар үр, Бар үр, Жүр үр) тус бүр 20, мана-4 тан (Гандигар, Лидэр, Гажа, манү) тус бүр 20, 3 улаан (Зод, Цой [Жажиг], Шүмкхан) тус бүр 30, шар усны 3 эм (Талгадорж, Бойгар, Сомаранза) тус бүр 20, бугын эврийн үнс, бримог тус бүр 20. 
Чадал нь: Бөөр нуруу, яс, үе гишүү өвдөх, хий, шар, бадган, хурсан өвчин хийгээд хар, цагаан судал, шар усны өвчин, үе мөчний хэрэх, хар бод, цэцэг, нясуу, гүвдрүү тархах, хамуу өвчин бүхнийг арилгана. 404 өвчнийг арилгана. Хөгшид, нялхас, идэр насны хүмүүст зохилдуулж өг. 
Прописи сложных иносказаний в скобках, отсутствующие в оригинальном рецепте, добавлены мной из Я. Ганбаяр. «Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага», Улаанбаатар, 2001 он. 
Пропись известного препарата Мана-4 тан из Б. Дагвацэрэн, Л.Хишигжаргал, Г.Наранцэцэг, Л.Туул, Д.Наранцэцэг, Д.Бархасдорж. Уламжлалт эмт бодис, жорын хяналтын лавламж. Хянан тохиолдуулсан: Т.Зориг, Д.Цэрэндагва. Улаанбаатар, 2003. 
Мой перевод с монгольского, на русском публикуется впервые: 
Марво-15 тан. «Красный отвар из пятнадцати компонентов». По данным С. Олдох, Б. Цэрэнцоо и П. Батхуяг в «Монгол эмийн судлал», ISBN 999296050-7, изданной в Улаанбаатар в 2009 году, на стр. 282 приводится пропись: Дээд 3 үр тус бүр 20: это – «Три плода»: плоды Terminalia chebula, Terminalia belerica, Gardenia jasminoides в равных частях по 20,0; мана-4 тан тус бүр 20: это – «Четырехкомпонентный отвар №1 на основе корней девясила высокого»: корни и корневища Inula helenica, Kaempferia galanda, Sophora alopecuroides; древесина Sambucus manshurica в равных частях по 20,0; шар усны 3 эм: это – «Три лекарства для лечения болезней Желтой воды»: Cassia tora, Liquidambar formosana, Abutilon theophrasti в равных частях по 20,0; бугын эврийн үнс: это – пепел рогов Cervus nippon, бримог тус бүр 20: это – Arnebia guttata в равных частях по 20,0; 3 улаан тус бүр 30: это – «Три красных»: Rubia cordifolia, Laccifer lacca, Pyrola incarnata в равных частях по 30,0. 
Применяется для лечения заболеваний почек, позвоночника, костей и суставов конечностей, болезней Хий, Шар, Бадгана, хурсан өвчин хийгээд хар, болезней Белых Каналов и Желтой Воды, хар бод, оспы, воспалительных и грибковых заболеваний кожи, чесотки. Излечивает 404 основных болезни. Подарок для всех возрастов. 
Монгольская нозология требует отдельных пояснений. 
Мне не удалось перевести две нозологии: хурсан өвчин хийгээд хар и хар бод. 
Бөөр нуруу – видимо, пропущена запятая? 
Есть упоминание об этом препарате в переводе с тибетского языка у А. Кособурова в «Объединенном тибетско-монгольско-китайском рецептурнике», изданном Улан-Удэ в 2007 году Издательством Бурятского научного центра СО РАН. Ссылка на первоисточник tshim dpen bla ma’i sman sbyor, где указано только 14 компонентов. Похоже, что недостающий компонент – это бримог 20. 
Транслитерация: дмар-по-бчо-лнга ‘и-тханг. 
Пропись: сгущенный отвар из ма-ну 200, слэ-трэс 200, канда-ка-ри 300, сга-скйа 50,’брас-бу-гсум 300, дмар-по-гсум 300, чху-сэр-сман-гсум 300 и ша-ру ‘и-тхал-ба 100. 
Показания: [это лекарство] помогает при болезнях носа, [кожных болезнях] гйан-па и шу-ба, застарелых язвах и т.п. 
Как видно, состав идентичен по компонентам, но отличается по дозировкам, как и по показаниям. Тибетского текста у меня нет. 
Есть ли какие соображения по этому поводу у коллег или переводчиков?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Шар ус кажется связано со слизью суставов. Отеки. Хурсан  связано с ветром, шар и бадган (наступившие от ветра, шара и бадкана). После бадгана возможно не должно стоять запятой. Универсальное лекарство.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (02.06.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Шар ус кажется связано со слизью суставов. Отеки. Хурсан  связано с ветром, шар и бадган (наступившие от ветра, шара и бадкана). После бадгана возможно не должно стоять запятой. Универсальное лекарство.


Спасибо! Шар ус - это Желтая Вода, chu-ser, метафизическое понятие, с этим понятно. 
chu ser: pus; lymph, gore; lymph disorders, literally means a yellow fluid, located mostly in the skin and joints. The waste or residue (snyig ma) from the blood stored in the gall bladder is the chu ser. Sometimes translated as "lymphatic fluid" or "blood serum". Anatomy/Physiology 
chu ser nad: Kletter, Plants: "These are various diseases arising from an increase in impure blood and chu ser in the body. General symptoms are small, flat pimples, itching, swelling of various parts of the body (sometimes of the whole body), darkening and roughening of the skin and loss of hair from head and eyebrows." Chu-Ser” disorders (Skin affections of various sorts due to serous fluid dysfunction; also includes a pathology close to rheumatoid arthritis). 
chu ser Kletter, Plants:  - буквально означает Жёлтую Воду, находящуюся, главным образом, в коже и в суставах; гной, лимфу, сыворотку крови, свернувшуюся кровь, нарушение лимфообращения, токсины или осадок (snyig ma) крови, хранящийся в желчном пузыре. Различные заболевания, возникающие от увеличения токсинов в крови и chu ser в теле имеют общие признаки - маленькие, плоские папулы с зудом, возвышающиеся над поверхностью кожи, в различных областях или по всему телу; потемнение и шершавость кожи с выпадением бровей и волос на голове; также включает патологию подобную ревматоидному артриту.
Я не смог перевести *хурсан өвчин хийгээд хар* и *хар бод*. М.б. запятая была не там и должно быть: *хурсан өвчин, хийгээд хар*?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Пришли лекарства из Монголии. Два лекарства не имеют инструкции.
Нин-Агар 8. Не могу найти тибетское соответствие "Нин" и соответственно пропись рецепта. 
Агар-6. В "Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага" Я. Ганбаяра, Улаанбаатар 2001 он, есть три варианта состава. Какой из них?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Полный детектив получился с расшифровкой препарата Жүмза-4. 
Поступил, как обычно, без инструкции, производства "Армон Фабрик".
Синонимом является Гишүүнэ-4, по тибетски -  lcum rtsa bzhi pa. 
Пропись и показания к применению нашел только у С. Олдох, Б. Цэрэнцоо, П. Батхуяг в «Монгол эмийн судлал». Издательства Улаанбаатар 2009. ISBN 999296050-7 на стр. 267.
ЖҮМЗА-4: (турш жор) Жүмза 3 цэн, гүргүм 2 цэн, жант 3 фун, чүсринтаг 1 цэн.
Чадал нь: Эмэгтэйн сарын хир хоригдсныг гаргана. 
Сразу насторожило, что такое «жант»? М. б. опечатка – известное «жамц», т. к. в книгах полно ошибок и опечаток? 
В «Большом академическом монгольско-русском словаре из 4 томов, издательства Academia, 2001 г. ISBN   5-87444-047-X, 5-87444-141-7, 5-87444-143-3, который содержит около 70000 тысяч слов и выражений современного монгольского языка с подробным толкованием их значений в томе 2 на стр. 159 обнаружен перевод – «большой пёстрый жук».
Словарь включает общеупотребительную лексику, диалектные, разговорные и просторечные формы, термины по различным отраслям знаний, устаревшие и узкоспециальные слова. Широко представлены фразеологизмы, пословицы и поговорки, загадки. 
"Большой академический монгольско-русский словарь" отличается от всех ныне известных словарей более полной и качественно новой информацией о монгольском слове, привлечением разнообразного материала из памятников старомонгольской письменности, произведений фольклора и литературы. 
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/3776563/
Что это за «большой пёстрый жук»? Конечно, навскидку по контексту – это шпанская мушка, но я был уверен, что мушка – это маленькая муха типа дрозофилы. 
Поискал изображение этой мушки и к своему удивлению обнаружил настоящего жучару!
Шпанская мушка, или шпанка ясеневая (лат. Lytta vesicatoria) — насекомое отряда жесткокрылых. Жук с широкой, почти сердцевидной головой и восьмичленистым брюшком. Спинка покрыта выпуклыми гибкими длинными золотисто-зелёными с металлическим блеском надкрыльями, под которыми скрыты два больших перепончатых крыла. Имеет размеры 15-22 мм в длину и 5-8 мм в ширину. Распространён в южных и центральных районах европейской части России, в Украине и Казахстане. Обитает на растениях семейств жимолостные и маслиновые.
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A8%...88%D0%BA%D0%B0 

Cantharis vesicatoria или Lytta vesicatoria.
Не менее загадочно чүсринтаг – этого слова нет в монгольском языке! Это монгольский тибетизм: chu-srin khrag, дословный перевод – кровь дракона или крокодила, как неправильно зафиксировано в некоторых источниках:
http://www.kunpendelek.ru/library/ti...w-onzar-gadon/
А на самом деле – это растение Daemonorops draco syn. Calamus draco; Palmae; Aracaceae. «Кровь дракона» – это смола драконова дерева. http://books.google.com/books?id=gMw...0draco&f=false
 
Остальные компоненты широко известны. 
Жумз (Долгионтсон гишүүн) или Жумза (Долгионтсон гишүүн) в Монгольской Фармакопее ст. 22 – это корневище Rheum undulatum или синоним Rheum rhabarbarum:
 
Ревень волнистый.
Гүргүм (Өвсөн гүргэм). В Монгольской Фармакопее ст. 25 – это цветки Carthamus tinctorius:

Сафлор красильный.
Полный перевод.
«Четырехкомпонентный порошок на основе корневища ревеня».
Состав: корневище Rheum undulatum, цветки Carthamus tinctorius, Lytta vesicatoria, смола Daemonorops draco.  Стимулирует менструальную функцию.
Судя по составу должно действовать и на мужчин при эректильной дисфункции.  
Перевод рецепта на русский язык сделан мной впервые. По доступной мне литературе на монгольском и тибетском языках - аналогов в Тибетской Медицине нет.
М. б. кто-нибудь уточнит детали перевода?

----------

Евгений Борисов (25.07.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.07.2010)

----------


## Майя П

отличный состав, снижает жар полых органов можно per os et per rectum. даже на кота действует...

----------


## Майя П

> Пришли лекарства из Монголии. Два лекарства не имеют инструкции.
> Нин-Агар 8. Не могу найти тибетское соответствие "Нин" и соответственно пропись рецепта. 
> Агар-6. В "Монгол эмийн жорын гарын авлага" Я. Ганбаяра, Улаанбаатар 2001 он, есть три варианта состава. Какой из них?


нин - это сердце. Агаров 8 много... больше 20 видов. Вспоминаю с огромным сожалением Ганбаяра... :Frown: 
надо определить по пульсу у конкретного больного... во время диагностики... видимо от ветра и боль связанная с ветром. То есть теплые компоненты..

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> В «Большом академическом монгольско-русском словаре из 4 томов, издательства Academia, 2001 г. ISBN   5-87444-047-X, 5-87444-141-7, 5-87444-143-3, который содержит около 70000 тысяч слов и выражений современного монгольского языка с подробным толкованием их значений в томе 2 на стр. 159 обнаружен перевод – «большой пёстрый жук».


Неожиданное продолжение идентификации насекомых:
http://www.zhongyi.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13636#13636
Очень интересный состав. 
Вот его интерпретация с точки зрения ТКМ. 
Кровь дракона - Sanguis Draconis Daemonorops xue jie - рассеивает застой крови. 
Корень ревня - da huang - тоже рассеивает застой крови и используется в качестве слабительного. 
Сафлор красильный - hong hua- то же средство для удаления застоев крови. 
А вот жуки в таких случаях используются другие - или Eupolyphaga Seu Opistholpatia - безкрылый таракан? Я не знаю названия на русском, на китайском - Tu Bie Chong или Табанус- слепень ( Meng Chong). 
В принципе, такой состав может использоваться для стимуляции месячных, задержка которых происходит из-за застоя крови.

Мой ответ.
В упоминаемом мной ранее «Большом академическом монгольско-русском словаре» есть второе значение "жант" – майка. Думал, что это часть одежды, а оказалось, что это название насекомого! Обнаружил у С. Дудина в книге «Животное сырье Тибетской Медицины» издательства Иркутского Государственного Университета, 2007, стр. 94. две Майки.
Майка короткокрылая:   

Meloe brevicollis.

Майка скорлупчатая:

Meloe lobatus.
По-тибетски оба вида насекомых Meloe и Cantharis vesicatoria или Lytta vesicatoria называются одинаково: byang-pa sngo-nag.
Т. е. имеется совпадение названий разных насекомых в разных языках и с большей уверенностью можно утверждать, что они идентифицированы правильно. 
С этими тараканами нужно подробнее разобраться.

----------

Майя П (03.08.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> нин - это сердце.


А нельзя ли конкретную пропись с указанием первоисточника?

----------

Майя П (03.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> А нельзя ли конкретную пропись с указанием первоисточника?


на сайте армона....  :Stick Out Tongue: 
название болезней с "нин" перешлю личкой
тебе в транскрипции или сразу на тибетском?

----------

Вадим Асадулин (03.08.2010)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> на сайте армона.... 
> название болезней с "нин" перешлю личкой
> тебе в транскрипции или сразу на тибетском?


Лучше в транслитерации, транскрипция неоднозначна. А где сайт "Армона"?

----------


## Майя П

Сайт на упаковке лекарств... :Embarrassment: 
послала..., почту  :Wink:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> С этими тараканами нужно подробнее разобраться.


Вот такое красивое продолжение на тему лечения жуками:
«На Тереке горцы лечили бешенство порошком из шпанских мух, разведенный в стакане воды вместе с травой, «которой питались эти мухи». Данную смесь пили натощак каждое утро, пока не появятся в моче кровавые сгустки. Этим же порошком присыпали рану от укуса. В статье «О простонародных средствах против некоторых болезней, употребляемых на Кавказе горцами-лекарями», напечатанной в «Журнале Медицинского совета Министерства Внутренних Дел» в 1852 г., автор писал, что укушенным бешеным животным давали истертую в порошок высушенную пчелиную матку. Затем, «разрубив живого голубя пополам над мискою, дают пить теплую (дымящуюся) кровь его, в следующие 3-5 дней дают ежедневно натощак сушеную и толченую пчелу с кровью голубя», сопровождая лечение заклинаниями, раны перевязывались с толчеными майскими жуками в продолжение 2-3 недель.
Адыги приготовляли также специальный порошок против бешенства (хьэщхьэры1уэ гын) из засушенного полевого черного жука. Порошок растворяли в воде и поили им больного. Народные лекари весной ловили черного жука и с помощью волосяной петли умерщвляли его, чтобы не успела излиться из него жидкость, которая являлась противоядием при бешенстве. В других случаях использовали не все тельце насекомого, а лишь некоторые его внутренние органы (половые железы), имевшие форму зерен. Их тщательно измельчали, небольшими порциями растворяли в воде и давали пить покусанному бешеной собакой, после чего больного оставляли на 40 дней в темной комнате с завязанными глазами.
Судя по имеющимся описаниям, эти насекомые походили на жуков стафилинидов рода падерус, широко известных в Кабарде. Они содержат в своих яичниках яд падерин, который во многом сходен с кантаридином – токсином, содержавшимся в половых продуктах нарывных жуков (шпанок). В старину этот яд широко использовали как в медицине, так и в народной практике.
По сообщению А. Врубова, в Кабарде ловили другого жука, вероятно шпанку, умерщвляя его, надев на шило, высушивали, и его порошок вместе с молоком давали утром и вечером по одной ложке. По мнению горцев, это лекарство обладало сильным мочегонным свойством, и, как говорили знахари, в моче появлялись «маленькие щенки или червячки», а с ними и яд бешенства. Дело в том, что содержащийся в жуке кантаридин раздражал и вызывал воспаление мочевыводящих путей, что приводило к появлению крови в моче. Ее сгустки при соответствующем воображении принимались за «червячков», «силуэт собак» и тому подобное. Считалось, что чем скорее применялось это лечение (не позже 3 дней), тем больше шансов было на выздоровление. При лечении рекомендовалось соблюдение диеты, содержание больного в тепле. Запрещалось в течение года есть рыбу, мед, смотреть на воду и в зеркало, что могло, по мнению лекарей, возобновить водобоязнь, а также избегать жирного, соленого и половых сношений.
В качестве мочегонного средства употребляли также огненно-красного бескрылого красноклопа.
Причину бешенства кавказские горцы приписывали влиянию нечистой силы, выступающей в образе собаки.

На Украине очень распространенным методом при ревматических болях была спиртовая настойка майских хрущей – «маек». Однако нужно обратить внимание, что «майками» или «майскими жуками» на Украине называют жука Melolonta hippocastani семейства пластинчатоусых (Scarabaeidae) http://zooex.baikal.ru/beetles/scarabaeidae.htm, а не нарывников Lytta vesicatoria.!!!! Наверное предпочитали хрущей из-за того, что они менее токсичны по сравнению с нарывники.
На Волыни хрущей использовали при лечении бешенства. Больной пил настой трав, а наружно, место укуса посыпалось толченными «майками». 
Другой рецепт – консервировали «майек» в меде, и принимали как внутреннее средство. Еще один способ применения. Одну «майку» розтирали в порошок и давали выпить с хлебным квасом. Гуцулы спиртовой настойкой хрущей (настаивали две недели) заливали раны. 
Еще один оригинальный рецепт лечения плеврита на Полтавщине. Майских хрущей сушили, толкли в ступке и просеивали. Добавляли к житней муке и пекли из этой смеси коржи. Корж мочили в воде, сыпали на него толченых «майек» толстым слоем так, чтобы корж не был виден. Мочили чистую тряпку горячей водой, застилали ею корж и прикладывали к больному месту. Держали до тех пор, пока не начинало печь кожу. Затем снимали этот своеобразный «горчичник», клали на это место листы подорожника, смазанные топленым свиным салом.
Черный таракан (в виде порошка) считался мочегонным средством у славян. Применялся внутрь при водянке, различных отеках. Можно провести параллели к ТКМ…
Очень много рецептов с использованием муравьев для речения ревматизма…»
http://homeopatica.ru/wbb/thread.php...leid=&page=1#8

----------

Майя П (04.08.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> консервировали «майек» в меде, и принимали как внутреннее средство. Еще один способ применения. Одну «майку» розтирали в порошок и давали выпить с хлебным квасом»
> http://homeopatica.ru/wbb/thread.php...leid=&page=1#8


))))))))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> послала..., почту


Почту получил, но это не объясняет названия лекарства, поэтому не могу найти его состава.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Перевожу этикетку к лекарству Дарлававжид-35, dar-la ‘bab-byed so-lnga, изготовленному на Армон фарм үйлдвэр, Улаанбаатар, Монголия. 
Засах нь: Хөгшдийг чийрэгжүүлж, биеийн хүч тамир сайжруулах эмийн дээд болно. Хамар нүдний өвчнүүд, бөөрний өвчинг анагаана. Суларман шээсний замыг бооно.
Обладает стимулирующим эффектом, повышает физическую силу. Применяется для лечения заболеваний носа, глаз и почек. 
Не могу перевести «Суларман шээсний замыг бооно», что-то про мочевое средство.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Укрепляет ослабленный путь мочеиспускания. Что к этому точно относится не знаю, может устраняет недержание мочи, какие-то проблемы связанные с мочеиспусканием.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.08.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Большое спасибо! Можно ли ещё раз с грамматическим разбором? Первое и последнее слово я вообще не нашел.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Суларман от сула слабый, бооно (укрепляет) от боохо - закрывать, укреплять и т.д.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.08.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сула также открытый так что получается закрывает открытый путь испускания мочи, то есть недержание точно.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.08.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Написано что это лучшее из лекарств для восстановления физических сил.

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.08.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Спасибо! Посмотрел другую этикетку, видимо в этой опечатка.
«Суларсан шээсний замыг бооно». 
Суларсан – ослабленный, упавший - законченное причастие прошедшего времени (разговорное).
Боох – завязывать, преграждать, препятствовать, крепить. 
Бооно - изъявительное причастие настоящего-будущего времени.
Средство для укрепления ослабленного мочеиспускания? 
Какое-то противоречие в этой фразе…

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Расшифровал компоненты препарата. Орц: халма гоюу, халма шош, гүргэм, жиданги, сэмбэрүү, шинца, сүгмэл, бивилин, шингүн, цулхир, рани, нишин, жава, цээнэ, сэма, гажаа, юнаа, шар мод, мана, жүр үр, агар, задь, ларьзи, абарай, ванлаг, жамц, жагц, ар үр, жамбарай, сабарай, шунх, жамба, лидэр, дэгсрэн, толцорима. 
Состав: Areca catechu, Canavalis glabra, Carthamus tinctorius, Embelia spp., Punica granatum, Cinnamomum cassia, Amomum Kravanh, Piper longum, Ferula sinkiangensis, Agriophyllum pungens, Polygonatum officinale, Choerospondias axillaris, Sphallerocarpus gracilis, Tribulus terrestris, Kaempferia galanda, Curcuma longa, Berberis sibirica, Inula helenium, Gardenia jasminoides, Aquilaria agallocha, Myristica fragrans, Moschus berezovskii, Mangifera indica, Orchis salina, Halite (NaCl), diamond, Terminalia chebula, Caesalpinia crista, Syzygium cumini, Cinnabaris (HgS), Malva spp., Sophora alopecuroides, Eriocheir sinensis; Ovis spp., testes; Paeonia anomala.

----------


## Майя П

> Средство для укрепления ослабленного мочеиспускания? 
> Какое-то противоречие в этой фразе…


подтекание мочи, при этом нет полноценного мочеиспускания.... частые позывы и прочая....

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Пришли лекарства из Монголии. Два лекарства не имеют инструкции.
> Нин-Агар 8. Не могу найти тибетское соответствие "Нин" и соответственно пропись рецепта.


По устному сообщению Батуева Анатолия Тудуповича (моего поставщика лекарств), Нин-Агар - это лүн-хийн, a gar brgyad rlung sel, «Восьмикомпонентный состав на основе древесины орлиного дерева для лечения болезней Лун». Жор: Агарнагбо 050; Рүда, Ар үр, Врагшүн, Зади т.б. 040, Нин шош 060; Шингүн, Харүца т. б. 030. 
Состав: Aquilaria agallocha, древесина; Saussurea lappa, корень; Terminalia chebula, плод; мумиё; Myristica fragrans, плод по 040; Choerospondias axillaris, плод 060; Ferula assa-foetida (asafoetida), камедь; Halitum violaceum (разновидность каменной соли, галита) по 030. Хийх арга: Дээрх түүхий эдүүдийг нарийн талхална. Чадал: Хийг дарах, махбод хямралдсаныг тэгшитгэх. 
Свойства: Подавляет Лун, уравновешивает Первоэлементы. Засах нь: Зүрхний хий, зүрх долгисох, зүрх чичрэх, нойр хулжих, хий солио [солё], зүрх хийгээр хатгуулах зэрэг өвчнийг анагаахад тустай. Показания: Ветер Сердца, сердцебиение, перебои в работе сердца, ощущение дрожания, бессонница, психические заболевания, колющие боли в левой половине грудной клетки.
Хэрэглэх арга: Буцалсан усаар даруулж ууна. Способ применения: запить кипячёной водой. 
snying rlung, Tsarong, Plants: ‘Its symptoms are shivering, fullness of upper bodily region, lack of concentration, nonsensical speech, insomnia, headache, vertigo, and disorders of the skin’. Озноб, ощущение переполнения в верхней части тела, недостаток концентрации, бессмысленная речь, бессонница, головная боль, головокружение и воспалительные заболевания кожи.

----------


## Майя П

> воспалительные заболевания кожи.


верхней части тела... такие гнойнички на лбу например...

----------

Вадим Асадулин (17.08.2011)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> верхней части тела... такие гнойнички на лбу например...


Спасибо, добавлю "верхней части Туловища" и сделаю ссылку на Майю!
Это тот препарат, который не могли идентифицировать?

----------


## Майя П

> Спасибо, добавлю "верхней части Туловища" и сделаю ссылку на Майю!
> Это тот препарат, который не могли идентифицировать?


если быть уж совсем точным, то препарат называется "ветер сердца", от ветра препарат 8 компонентный немного другой....

ой, не помню... столько воды утекло....)))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Получил препарат производства Армон фабрик, на этикетке только название: Банздо 4.
Больше информации ни какой. Поискал в литературе описание.
Олдох, Б. Цэрэнцоо, П. Батхуяг, «Монгол эмийн судлал», изд-во Улаанбаатар, 2009 г., ISBN 999296050-7, стр. 227. БАНЗИ-4 тан: སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་ཐང། (монгол жорын түүвэр) Балэга 3, башага 5, жилзэ гарво 3, банзидоо 5 ширгээсэн танг хүйтнээр өгнө. Чадал нь: Уушги, судлын халуун, бөөлжих, уушги хөөж мэнэрэхийг анагаана. Мой перевод и идентификация сырья. Состав: корни Saussurea salicifolia, надземная часть Odontites rubra; Aristolochia manshuriensis, Gentiana macrophylla.
Применяется для лечения Жара легких, сосудов; тошноты, рвоты; уушги хөөж (из легких выгоняет, изгоняет, очищает, т. е. обладает отхаркивающим эффектом?), далее: мэнэрэхийг – падать в обморок терять чувствительность – вообще ни как с легкими связать нельзя! Скорое всего, пропущена в тексте запятая между хөөж и мэнэрэхийг?, тогда всё будет понятно.

ཀརྨ་ཆོས་འཕེལ། в གསོ་ཡུལ་ཡན་ལག་བརྒྱད་ཀྱི་སྨན་སྦྱོར། приводит другой состав в главе, посвященной лечению 
རྙོགས་ཚད་སེལ་བའི་སྨན་སྦྱོར། под номером 
༢༧༡ སྤང་རྩི་བཞི་ཐང། སྤང་རྩི་དོ་བོ་ཁེ ༡༥ དང། བ་ཤ་ཀ་ཁེ། ༡༥ སྟབ་སེང་ཁེ། ༡༠ སྐྱུ་རུ་ར་ཁེ ༡༥ བཅས་སྦྱར་བའོ།, т.е. не совпадает по компонентам и не указаны показания к применению.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Доказательная Монгольская Традиционная Медицина:
http://www.mongolmed.mn/article/1120

----------


## Кунсанг

> Чадал нь: Уушги, судлын халуун, бөөлжих, уушги хөөж мэнэрэхийг анагаана. Мой перевод и идентификация сырья. Состав: корни Saussurea salicifolia, надземная часть Odontites rubra; Aristolochia manshuriensis, Gentiana macrophylla.
> Применяется для лечения Жара легких, сосудов; тошноты, рвоты; уушги хөөж (из легких выгоняет, изгоняет, очищает, т. е. обладает отхаркивающим эффектом?), далее: мэнэрэхийг – падать в обморок терять чувствительность – вообще ни как с легкими связать нельзя! Скорое всего, пропущена в тексте запятая между хөөж и мэнэрэхийг?, тогда всё будет понятно.


"уушги хөөж мэнэрэхийг анагаана" - очищая легкие, излечивает обмороки или же онемение и потерю чувствительности, затекания (или вместе обмороки и онемение). Здесь в китайской медицине прослеживается связь между легкими и потерей чувствительности конечностей http://gazeta-mz.ru/rubrics/medical_traditions/368 А почему между обмороками и легкими нет никак связи?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> "уушги хөөж мэнэрэхийг анагаана" - очищая легкие, излечивает обмороки ... А почему между обмороками и легкими нет никак связи?


Есть связь! Спасибо, м. б. это?
Кашлевое синкопальное состояние, или беттолепсия. Кашлевой обморок, или беттолепсия (от греч. bettor — кашлять + lepsis — схватывание, приступ), возникает, как правило, в период кульминации затяжного приступа кашля. Наблюдается обычно у больных с хронической легочно-сердечной недостаточностью. Чаше это мужчины средних лет пикнического телосложения, заядлые курильщики. Приступы беттолепсии провоцируются длительным кашлем, ведущим к повышению внутри грудного и внутрибрюшного давления с нарушением вентиляции легких и недостаточностью поступления крови к сердцу, к венозному застою в полости черепа и гипоксии мозга. Потеря сознания при кашлевом обмороке возникает обычно без предвестников и не зависит от позы больного, возможна и в положении лежа. Нарушение сознания длится обычно в пределах 2—10 с, но иногда продолжается и до 2—3 мин, обычно сочетается с цианозом лица, шеи, верхней части туловища, с набуханием шейных вен, гипергидрозом, иногда сопровождается миоклоническими реакциями. Термин «беттолепсия» был предложен в 1959 г. отечественным невропатологом М.И. Холоденко (1905-1979).
http://www.nevrologiya.net/tag/bettolepsiya/
Или м. б. это?
Респираторные аффективные судороги.
Рефлекторная инспираторная остановка дыхания, сопровождающаяся судорогами, наблюдается у детей раннего возраста (с 6 месяцев до 3—4 лет). Поводом является гнев, испуг, протест против действий взрослых, например насильственное кормление, реже бурная радость. 
Ребенок «заходится», «закатывается», издает крик. Лицо вначале приобретает синюшный оттенок, затем резко бледнеет. Ребенок теряет сознание, дыхание прекращается. Иногда припадок осложняется кратковременными (до полуминуты) эпилептиформными судорогами. Это состояние сильной асфиксии прерывается глубоким вдохом, и ребенок приходит в сознание. После тяжелых приступов ребенок засыпает. 
Частота припадков различна, они могут повторяться несколько раз в день. Иногда же между приступами бывают большие интервалы. Дети нередко сознательно вызывают припадки, добиваясь выполнения своих желаний, капризов. 
http://www.medchitalka.ru/neotlozhna...iya/16502.html

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Помогите перевести в кириллицу:

Печатный понимаю, а письменный не могу...
Запись врача больной, которую консультирую.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Тибетский, вроде, перевел, но сомневаюсь из-за небрежного почерка.
Первое: gso-khyung.
Второе: shim-shing 6.
Третье sa-ra'i khyung?
Консультация – очень поучительный сложный случай с врачебными ошибками:
http://38mama.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg11060451#new

----------

